# In Loving Memory of Harold the Betta and Walther the ADF



## Earthworm (May 7, 2012)

Harold, all though you were only in my tank for 2 days, I cared about you so much. I went and bought you a nice 5 gallon bowfront, plants, a heater, a nice filter, some nice gravel, food, and some bloodworms. I tried everything I could. As soon as I came home to find you stuck in the filter, I unplgged it. It was too late.

Walther, you were a neat little ADF who had another short lifespan of 2 days. I liked watching you hop around the tank and keep your betta friend happy, and keeping each other occupied. You liked to sit on top of the thermometer and stick your head up, hide between the filter in tank, and hide inside plants. I honestly don't know what got to you.. I woke up shortly after Harold past and you were gone too.

In loving memory of Harold and Walther.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. They are now in the big body of water in the sky.(sorry for double posting)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Losing 2 at the same day... Messed up stuff.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

So sorry.


----------

